# 60 ply wicking for candles



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

I have the Mann Lake pm-787 skep candle mold, and it's calling for 60 ply wicking. I for the life of me can't find this anywhere. Anybody have any idea where I can find this? Do I also need it to be square? Thanks


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Try this. Not sure about the square braid but this site kind of helps explain it.

http://www.candlesandsupplies.net/60-Ply-Flat-Braid-Wicking-per-100


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

This site is selling wicks and other supplies as they transition to fewer products. Will find a good deal. 

Used to be One Stop Candle; now is Chocomolds. Many molds can be used for candles.

http://www.chocomolds.com/CSWPRE.html


----------

